# What Now??



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Ok since the PMDC/UHS case thing is pretty much solved or looks like it, what now?
Do we apply again? and what about the colleges whose merit list is already out like FMH??
I mean I would have applied to it and others if ''the UHS taking control over everything'' didn't happen
Do we get a new date to submit the applications for other colleges? I'm soo confused, especially since I'm gonna be applying on a foreign seat and sitting here in Europe far far away from all the action and colleges doesn't help either
Any help??


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

we will start getting more info on monday it seems, right now there isnt much to say or do


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

DoctorBot is right. From what I have gathered, very few might compensate for this, as many had already said that they were not going to care for the policy.
But let's hope and wait for Monday, that is 15 hours away until you can contact all colleges.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> DoctorBot is right. From what I have gathered, very few might compensate for this, as many had already said that they were not going to care for the policy.
> But let's hope and wait for Monday, that is 15 hours away until you can contact all colleges.


yea, damn dude, why did this have to happen this year?? I mean out of all years, why now?? yea hopefully they compensate
I mean I've only applied to Shalamar and that's it. I was gonna apply to others but then I was told not to due to UHS thing. if I don't get in I'm gonna be soo angry because it was their fault that I wasn't able to apply to other colleges


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Same happened with me too. I hope they open applications for one day atleast.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

HarisKhan123 said:


> Asad3497 said:
> 
> 
> > DoctorBot is right. From what I have gathered, very few might compensate for this, as many had already said that they were not going to care for the policy.
> ...



Exactly, and there's sh**load you can do about it. 
Seriously, this proves that our education ministry is filled with moronic apes who lust for money more than Oxygen.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> Same happened with me too. I hope they open applications for one day atleast.


I don't believe that the colleges who were saying that they don't care for the policy will. They fought against them. Do you really think that by opening the colleges they will let people lose some steam from PM&DC? They warned, and now they don't care. 
But I hope so for all your (who got confused in this)sakes


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yea hopefully they open the applications for at least 3 days
our education ministry is just.....I don't even know what to say
To be honest I don't even want to think what will happen if the Colleges don't extend the deadline for the applications
The UHS will be having a lot of angry candidates at their faces who will be looking for an answer
I mean I'm not the only person who wasn't able to apply to the colleges


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Weren't the admissions open since October? Im confused I thought everyone applied and later were angry they wasted money because of PMDC


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Weren't the admissions open since October? Im confused I thought everyone applied and later were angry they wasted money because of PMDC


That's what happened. But many thought that now PM&DC would revise the admissions and they forgot all about their previous applications and did not pursue. They kind of are at fault but can't be fully blamed. Anyways, they lost their chance like that. If after the 2nd and 3rd lists there are seats left (there will be many), they can get chances. 
The classes might start later this year though. Many colleges are discussing this.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

How will there be MANY seats left? Many kids have applied. Omg this PMDC thing came wayyy after applications. I feel so sorry for everyone though. I hope it works out best for everyone. I wouldn't want anyone to suffer. This is such a messy year.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> How will there be MANY seats left? Many kids have applied. Omg this PMDC thing came wayyy after applications. I feel so sorry for everyone though. I hope it works out best for everyone. I wouldn't want anyone to suffer. This is such a messy year.


Many kids actually LEFT their applications without further pursuit. Colleges are calling people again. They are concentrating on good merit kids first (tops from 2nd lists mostly) and will go to the first list again. That's what I have come to learn from some administrators etc. 

And no, the PM&DC thing DID NOT come way after the applications. It started on 11 July for peace's sake! They just got all the colleges and kids confused at the moment of truth. The government of Punjab actually banned TCS and other parcel services from taking any forms other than authorized ones. That is knowledge from an area manager at TCS. So? You guys will most probably be accommodated after the top (20-25?) of the 2nd merit lists will be accepted. That's to give those who stuck with the colleges even through this a fair chance. Then you guys will probably get new lists. Many colleges (other than either those that have posted lists or like IMDC and Fazaia etc) are planning on revising lists again. Fazaia and IMDC will not post lists, rather they have already called candidates and those that were even the tiniest bit late are rejected. IMDC will still be giving a bit of a lay-away.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ohh i wasnt aware. Well I hope it all works out for everybody in a good way. I have 83.7 I'll be lucky to make it anywhere good.


----------



## Asad3497 (Oct 3, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Ohh i wasnt aware. Well I hope it all works out for everybody in a good way. I have 83.7 I'll be lucky to make it anywhere good.


83 in NTS?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Asad3497 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh i wasnt aware. Well I hope it all works out for everybody in a good way. I have 83.7 I'll be lucky to make it anywhere good.
> ...


No no 83.7 with uhs mcat.


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

Any idea when fmh's second list will be up?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

Has anybody heard any news about what's going? Are the colleges gonna conduct their own admission or is still UHS?
Also have any of you guys heard from Shalamar? What are they doing? Are their conducting their own admissions, cause if they are I'm probably gonna fly back to Pakistan in the next few days


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

They're conducting their own admissions now. And the merit list for shalamar will be out in 2/3 days. I asked them today.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I called shalamar today and they said we don't know anything about merit lists yet or any policies as we have no orders yet. And they were taking SAT 2 for local kids. I asked about that and they're like we don't know about it too. I'm honestly so stressed right now. Idk what to think. With UHS MCAT my merit is 83.7 and with SAT 2 it's 86.76 and idk if I make it both ways.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm applying through the foreign seat so I think the merit is waay lower then the local merit


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

I visited cmh today and they said colleges are having a meeting with pmdc on 18th and we need written orders from pmdc. If pmdc decides to challenge this in the supreme courts you might see more delays. I think my head is going to split.


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

this is a joke


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> I visited cmh today and they said colleges are having a meeting with pmdc on 18th and we need written orders from pmdc. If pmdc decides to challenge this in the supreme courts you might see more delays. I think my head is going to split.


Interesting. And yet, FMH has restarted putting up merit lists and itself said PMDCs policy is gone and we're doing stuff as we used to. And so did central park. And even PMDC posted photos on their facebook page saying the policy wasn't accepted and they tried. So this policy won't happen THIS year. If it does, at this point where FMH is taking all kids in and central park restarted it's interviews along with LMDC it'll be a HUGEEE mess to create and a lot of time wasted so I think it is unlikely. Although, I'm pretty close to killing all of PMDC members and everyone associated then I'll split my head too. I feel the pain. :unamused:


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Interesting. And yet, FMH has restarted putting up merit lists and itself said PMDCs policy is gone and we're doing stuff as we used to. And so did central park. And even PMDC posted photos on their facebook page saying the policy wasn't accepted and they tried. So this policy won't happen THIS year. If it does, at this point where FMH is taking all kids in and central park restarted it's interviews along with LMDC it'll be a HUGEEE mess to create and a lot of time wasted so I think it is unlikely. Although, I'm pretty close to killing all of PMDC members and everyone associated then I'll split my head too. I feel the pain. :unamused:


I'm soo confused man, like I dunno what to do.. I'm living in Europe so its confusing cause I cant just walk into any college and ask what's going on, ya know? I hope I get into Shalamar on the foreign seat... like I really hope cause I didn't apply to any other college since I was told not to due to the PMDC thing. Lets just pray guys!!!!!! lets hope we all get in


----------



## 123sana (Sep 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Rafaykhann said:
> 
> 
> > I visited cmh today and they said colleges are having a meeting with pmdc on 18th and we need written orders from pmdc. If pmdc decides to challenge this in the supreme courts you might see more delays. I think my head is going to split.
> ...


Do you know when will the merit lists of central park & lmdc be displayed?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Mij97 said:


> They're conducting their own admissions now. And the merit list for shalamar will be out in 2/3 days. I asked them today.


The comment below you says something else


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

123sana said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Rafaykhann said:
> ...


They said they won't post any merit lists. LMDC says they're calling kids with high merits who applied. So far 86.3 is their merit which is ridiculous. And CPMC said they're calling for interviews and that those who qualify are informed there and then. And given time to submit fee.


----------



## Daud12345 (Sep 8, 2015)

hey guys a bit off topic but I need to know if you are docked marks for taking a year out and resitting your alevels to improve your grade, almost everyone gives a different answer. Thank you


----------



## Mij97 (Aug 28, 2016)

Weed said:


> Mij97 said:
> 
> 
> > They're conducting their own admissions now. And the merit list for shalamar will be out in 2/3 days. I asked them today.
> ...


Idk man, that's what I was told.


----------



## sarmadmohyuddin (Nov 14, 2016)

my aggregate is 70% .are there any chances in sharif medical for bds?


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

sarmadmohyuddin said:


> my aggregate is 70% .are there any chances in sharif medical for bds?


are Sharif conducting their own admissions? or are they just waiting around like everybody else?
are you applying on foreign seat? cause the merit for BDS in FMH was something like 87%


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Merit for BDS in FMH was around 81.8 that other one is for MBBS


----------



## sarmadmohyuddin (Nov 14, 2016)

anybody got idea about closing merit list of akhtar saeed medical college bds 1st list?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

sarmadmohyuddin said:


> anybody got idea about closing merit list of akhtar saeed medical college bds 1st list?


Akhtar saeed uploaded a merit list?! Okay am i missing something or are all these medical colleges uploading imaginary merit lists? :joy:


----------



## HarisKhan123 (Oct 31, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Akhtar saeed uploaded a merit list?! Okay am i missing something or are all these medical colleges uploading imaginary merit lists? :joy:


same! I dunno what to do ??


----------



## sarmadmohyuddin (Nov 14, 2016)

brother.they are playing games. basically publicly they said that merit list 1st ko lagni hai.but anderh se they are picking high merit students and calling them for interview and website pe there no merit list uploaded. but first and second merit has been selected


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

sarmadmohyuddin said:


> brother.they are playing games. basically publicly they said that merit list 1st ko lagni hai.but anderh se they are picking high merit students and calling them for interview and website pe there no merit list uploaded. but first and second merit has been selected


That is so ****ing messed up sorry for the word. I am so sick of this system I swearrr. It's sad really.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

You'll most prolly get in inshallah, your aggregate is great Mashallah, it's people like me that have something to worry about


----------



## balaj123 (Oct 27, 2016)

I went to akhtar saeed on 7th Nov i guess
They told me their first bds merit list this year ended at 79%
Tab they said humne admissions roke hoe PMDC ki waja se
But ab to policy rejecr hogyi so they'll continue 
And its Mbbs ended at i think 83-84 idk 
The lady at their admin office told me this
I didn't see their merit list anywhere


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

balaj123 said:


> I went to akhtar saeed on 7th Nov i guess
> They told me their first bds merit list this year ended at 79%
> Tab they said humne admissions roke hoe PMDC ki waja se
> But ab to policy rejecr hogyi so they'll continue
> ...


It's funny how their merit list ended when it wasn't up in the first place. I have an aggregate of 83.7 with my MCAT and I got no call or any thing.


----------



## sarmadmohyuddin (Nov 14, 2016)

any idea about where sharif medical and dental merit for bds would end this time? as said by them last time it was 60 %.i think they are lying.they called my cousin who had aggregate of 80.7 % for bds for interview .


----------

